# Disregard



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

Is it this amp? If so, plenty of good clean power





GZUA 4.150SQ-Plus – Ground Zero Audio







www.ground-zero-audio.com





With the Pioneers discountinued(80prs/99), I am considering this headunit. So feel free to review it and the amplifier too. 




__





Alpine: 404







www.alpine-usa.com


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> Is it this amp? If so, plenty of good clean power
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can definitely review both, it is the same amplifier. Fantastic amplifier, my favorite for sure.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

ANS said:


> I can definitely review both, it is the same amplifier. Fantastic amplifier, my favorite for sure.


If you want a 2.250 to go with it I have one for sale, does 1kw into 2ohm mono 😎


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

dumdum said:


> If you want a 2.250 to go with it I have one for sale, does 1kw into 2ohm mono 😎


Already got one, I am a ground zero dealer. Thank you for the offer


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Would a set of Steven's sa6's be of interest? If so, how long would I have to go without music in my car if I loaned you mine?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Seems like an impossible task.

Did you develop some type of score sheet with ratings from 1-10 for each category, and a final, cumulative score, or something similar?

Do you have a group of consistent and specific high quality music tracks to use for the evaluation, including a slow sine sweep and PN bursts?


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Please tell us you’re doing this blind, or better, double blind? If you’re going to all this extent, a blind test would really do the review justice. But if not, it’s understandable. 

Just to have that opportunity though must be pretty exciting.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Seems like an impossible task.
> 
> Did you develop some type of score sheet with ratings from 1-10 for each category, and a final, cumulative score, or something similar?
> 
> Do you have a group of consistent and specific high quality music tracks to use for the evaluation, including a slow sine sweep and PN bursts?


Not impossible, and yes as well as very detailed notes. I created a score sheet for each main category.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Granite said:


> Please tell us you’re doing this blind, or better, double blind? If you’re going to all this extent, a blind test would really do the review justice. But if not, it’s understandable.
> 
> Just to have that opportunity though must be pretty exciting.


First, I am reviewing each set individually, using the same list of music for each test. I wrote down my initial impressions and continued to listen through all the source material. Once I finished listening to all the source materials I wrote a separate impression and compared my notes to see if my opinion may have changed.

After testing the set alone, I started to do a blind test comparing it to the others being reviewed. I wrote separate notes during this test and again compared the notes to my original findings.

I then did all the tests over again on a separate day to ensure the integrity of the reviews.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Isaradia said:


> Would a set of Steven's sa6's be of interest? If so, how long would I have to go without music in my car if I loaned you mine?


I am up to reviewing them, please send me a pm


----------



## Greyhound (Jun 15, 2013)

any updates yet?


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Greyhound said:


> any updates yet?


I have been revising the review criteria to make my findings more accurate. Also some speakers have been added to the test group. Adding a set of Stevens Audio SA6 and possibly one more in the works. Sorry for the delay, want to make sure the reviews are as accurate as I can get them.


----------



## RatesTrader (Nov 1, 2019)

Definitely looking forward to reading your results.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

on a related note, i'll likely be sending a HAT L8SE-DC and a Scan-Speak 21we/4542T00 to Erin H. for review to help me choose a final driver; I would really love to see a Morel MW9 and Focal Utopia 8WM in the test as well, but I'm already purchasing more very expensive speakers than I'm going to use so help from others would be greatly appreciated, especially those who already have these speakers (except in the case of the yet-unrelease carbon MW9's obv.). I see these as the "ultimate" mid-bass choices and think it would be a great benefit to the community to be able to compare them objectively. I'd be willing to compensate anyone willing to help, as, again, I think it would be good for the community. Obviously this is subject to Erin's approval, but I'll be trying to motivate him monetarily as well, that being said, if he doesn't want to that's completely his choice.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I know it has been a long wait, but well worth the patience. I have done significant testing. My findings are of course based on my opinion but I can say with confidence I have made sure to give every brand and model an equal, fair test, simply no bias. I am about to post the first 8 reviews. There will be a lot more coming but I have to condense the information into an understandable summary. Again, thank you for your patience.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## Prince Xizor (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you for the reviews. Please keep them coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Adding more reviews tonight


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

The size of the Steven's tweeters works for me, as the speakers are flush mounted and a part of the vehicle's visuals. I had not rta'd the yet, and look forward to hearing the difference a proper tune makes. Unfortunately I am not running any thing else to add bass, and the lack of bass output is part of why I'm switching my build, but if I were doing an install featuring an sq style sub that can play up into midbass, I would have absolutely no second thoughts on choosing the sa6cs components again, and I'm also really enjoying the mb8's in another build, and Eric is the most supportive person I've ever been a customer of. Another thing that keeps me loving the SA stuff is how loud I can play it; my bf's shop has done multiple 5kwrms sub systems, so we've gotten accustom to loud music, and even outside listening at times, and the SA equipment has always kept up. I agree on the shrillness out of the box btw, but imo a dsp and a good sub make these a flawless set.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Isaradia said:


> The size of the Steven's tweeters works for me, as the speakers are flush mounted and a part of the vehicle's visuals. I had not rta'd the yet, and look forward to hearing the difference a proper tune makes. Unfortunately I am not running any thing else to add bass, and the lack of bass output is part of why I'm switching my build, but if I were doing an install featuring an sq style sub that can play up into midbass, I would have absolutely no second thoughts on choosing the sa6cs components again, and I'm also really enjoying the mb8's in another build, and Eric is the most supportive person I've ever been a customer of. Another thing that keeps me loving the SA stuff is how loud I can play it; my bf's shop has done multiple 5kwrms sub systems, so we've gotten accustom to loud music, and even outside listening at times, and the SA equipment has always kept up. I agree on the shrillness out of the box btw, but imo a dsp and a good sub make these a flawless set.


I agree, with the correct eq corrections the set should do better however you can only eq so much to correct flaws on any speaker. The handling power is great. Impressive product.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Got a set of ANS's sound express special CDT's that are the reason for this thread in today, packaging was boring, but seemed plenty secure, which is honestly fine by me, as Pete says, spend less on the box, more on what's in it. Won't be packaging you hold on to though for sure, but to be fair, my Steven's set did come in a very nice package, and I threw it away all the same. Every component has a fair bit of weight to it, not racecar approved, lol, but it definitely feels like you're holding something legitimate. The woofer has a very thin, soft surround, which I've been assured by AD, who use a linen surround, is a good thing. The next thing I was going to note is the terminals, but honestly I'll let pictures take over from here. Very much looking forward to installing these so that I can compare them to my current faves. Will post a review in a new thread after listening


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Isaradia said:


> Got a set of ANS's sound express special CDT's that are the reason for this thread in today, packaging was boring, but seemed plenty secure, which is honestly fine by me, as Pete says, spend less on the box, more on what's in it. Won't be packaging you hold on to though for sure, but to be fair, my Steven's set did come in a very nice package, and I threw it away all the same. Every component has a fair bit of weight to it, not racecar approved, lol, but it definitely feels like you're holding something legitimate. The woofer has a very thin, soft surround, which I've been assured by AD, who use a linen surround, is a good thing. The next thing I was going to note is the terminals, but honestly I'll let pictures take over from here. Very much looking forward to installing these so that I can compare them to my current faves.


Thank you for your kind words. You are spot-on correct, our packaging is boring however very secure and re-usable. I also got annoyed by other companies using large packaging for items that take up 30% of the space. It made inventory management difficult at times so I tried to make our packaging as compact as possible without sacrificing the security of the product. The midbass shares the same architecture from a previous CDT Audio midbass with changes to enhance the midrange response and build quality. The terminals are 24k gold plated, screw-on style, with braided tinsel leads woven into the spider. Like the midbass, the tweeter is based on a proven CDT Audio design with changes to the diaphragm and voice coil in order to render better detail as well as a smoother response. The crossover was purpose-built for the set, featuring a low transition point between the tweeter and midbass at 2,500hz. It also features 4 levels of tweeter output control as well as the option to add another set of tweeters that are heavily attenuated but can help raise the sound stage by being placed at the top of the a-pillar or used to add more output for those who are more SQL focused. My goal was to put together a product with great sound quality, build quality, and installer-friendly. The midbass driver is only 1.85" deep and the tweeter comes with the option to either surface mount, flush mount, or angle mount.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Important note I missed, that ANS just touched on, open up the crossover to access a 4 way attenuation switch for each tweeter set


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

aforementioned packaging


ps, opened be me, of course


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Disregard


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

so far I own the two highest scoring sets


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Isaradia said:


> so far I own the two highest scoring sets


We haven't gotten to the SE Neo yet, I have only published the review of the SE Glass which is our middle of the line offering. I am trying to condense my testing information down into readable and understandable information but it is taking longer than I expected. Should hopefully have more reviews up tomorrow.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

ah, so far I don't even know what I own


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Isaradia said:


> ah, so far I don't even know what I own


lol, well, I have some bad news.... jk jk the set you own has reviewed extremely well, I will be posting it tomorrow.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you very much so far. I've enjoyed reading your reviews and look forward to more! Almost wonder if I should bring some dyn esotars over to test.


----------



## ATXcyclist (Sep 19, 2020)

I think I need to drive up from Austin to listen to all of these speakers and test the SE Audio Glass.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

If anyone would like to arrange for me to review a set or would like to listen to any I have or I sell please pm me. I would be happy to arrange both.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

A set of hlcd's and two different 8" midbasses? I haven't bought the horns or the scanspeak 8 yet, sitting here staring at a nice HAT


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

If the community sent you a large number of speakers, and you made a spreadsheet orderable by both price and score, it could be a huge community resource


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

ANS said:


> If anyone would like to arrange for me to review a set or would like to listen to any I have or I sell please pm me. I would be happy to arrange both.


Do you have the ability to run the speakers active?


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

GMCtrk said:


> Do you have the ability to run the speakers active?


Yes, and I do on certain sets after I am done evaluating how they perform out of the box. If they perform better running active I will indicate it in the "random notes" section. I won't give a set any extra points though, it should perform well with a passive crossover regardless. Plenty of sets I have evaluated do extremely well out of the box with no concerning need to run active.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Since I can no longer edit the previous posts I have to continue making new ones in order to add more reviews, so now the reviews are out of order. I wanted them to be sorted from lowest score to highest. I will create a word document when I am finished and sort them within it. I will post it to the thread for download to make the reading easier.

MTX SS7 (Overall Score 50/80)

Build Quality 24/30


Crossover 7/10 - The crossover is very unique using a circular shape verse the traditional rectangular box. It works, keeping the size fairly small, easy to mount in several different locations. Unfortunately, due to the design, it does not have wire terminals but has 18 gauge speaker wire coming out for each connection. It would have been nicer if it were equipped with 16 gauge or thicker. The crossover does have two levels of tweeter output control.
Tweeter 7/10 - The feel of the tweeter is mixed. While equipped with a very nice thick metal grill it is overshadowed by the somewhat large logo and cheap feel of the plastic housing. I do appreciate the 18 gauge wire used instead of what seems now to be industry-standard, 20 gauge. The tweeter can either be surface or flush-mounted.
Midbass 10/10 - If you need a paperweight, this is your speaker. Very robustly built using a cast metal basket that covers the entire motor assembly. The basket does feature cooling vents as well as a unique metallic grey backplate with a nicely machined design. The glass fiber cone is also cosmetic pleasing with no logos present. The wire terminals are re-enforced to the basket with the option of using standard spade connections or using a screw-down style clamp.
Sound Quality 26/50


Midbass Output 7/10 - Not exactly a basshead's delight, the midbass comes through with good output. Below 120hz it would benefit from having more output. You will still need a subwoofer to complement the set.
Midbass Definition 4/10 - For a moment, I thought I was using a Boss Audio amplifier with the bass boost turned all the way to 10! Sadly, the bass performance comes across sloppy as well as muddy. Details from the plucking of a bass guitar to the striking of a drum are washed together. It does however have good low bass extension down to 60hz.
Midrange Definition 5/10 - Very vanilla. Overall, the midrange comes across clear enough to not cause significant listening fatigue but the lower midrange is outshined. Even though the lower midrange performs well, from 3khz and above the upper midrange is heavily biased causing harshness due to the midbass driver and tweeters inability to clearly perform.
High-Frequency Definition 5/10 - After just one minute of listening I had to set the tweeter to -2 dB. Even in that setting, the tweeter exhibits too much output causing a clear separation from the midbass/midrange. It simply does not blend well. From 12 kHz and above the output is very hazy/muddy sounding as if all the fine details have been blended together. For example, you should be able to distinguish the faint details of a cymbal being struck whereas this set exhibits them as a big crash.
Soundstage 5/10 - Due to the high crossover point between the midbass driver and tweeter as well as the overall tonal performance, the soundstage suffers. Speakers act more like separate pieces then coming together to create a beautiful soundscape. Imaging while possible, is difficult.
Random Notes: This is one of the more inefficient sets I have evaluated. It requires a lot of power to be properly driven. Using an EQ will help with some of the issues however will not be able to cure the set. Unfortunately, there is no way to tighten up the bass performance nor improve tweeter performance other than trying to attenuate those areas to be of less concern.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for your time in conducting and posting these reviews. I know that it's a considerable amount of time invested and appreciate it. 

A bit more work, but can you post just a few basic photos of the midwoofes, tweeters, and crossovers for these latter sets?

Also, I'm curious to know the cubic volume of your enclosure setup, is it sealed, or open baffle, etc?

And what are the positions of the midwoofers & tweeters on the baffles and relative to each other in your test baffles?

What is your listening distance to the speakers, and do you have a reference SPL that you start listening to each of these for comparison before testing them at higher volumes?

I'm also assuming that as a dealer you most likely have an RTA at your disposal. A simple photo snapshot of the Frequency Response at your listening position using a mono, full range Pink Noise track would tell us A LOT and help to corroborate your subjective descriptions. Ideally a consistent amplifier output wattage for each set at 2.83V as measured with a DMM at the amplifier's output terminals would be used for the RTA snapshots.

Youv'e already done this to a fair extent, but one other suggestion I have is instead of describing particular frequency ranges only in subjective terms such as "warm" etc, note the actual frequency or frequency range that you are describing using + or - dB levels...i.e. "there is a slight dip of approximately -3dB between 1.5kHz-4kHz that reduces vocal intelligibility a bit...resulting in a somewhat 'warm' presentation".

A few places where you have referenced subjective terms do not quite match my interpretation of timbre at those frequencies.

Again, this is great work! I'm just thinking of ways to describe the details that would make the results a bit clearer and more definitive in comparison. And that simple RTA graph for each would help a lot.

Just one more thing, LOL! ...
Can you post the MAP for each set?

Cheers!


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Thanks for your time in conducting and posting these reviews. I know that it's a considerable amount of time invested and appreciate it.
> 
> A bit more work, but can you post just a few basic photos of the midwoofes, tweeters, and crossovers for these latter sets?
> 
> ...


I appreciate the suggestions and ideally would like to be able to publish RTA results however at this time I do not have the time resources available to do so. I have been doing the reviews after work while time is available. I can and will do a better job of describing dips and peaks at certain frequencies to go hand in hand with the subjective results. All speakers have been tested at similar listening volumes, I use an RTA to make sure. I test the speakers both on-axis and off-axis however the evaluation results are from on-axis listening. I will have to pull the specifications of the box I built. It simulates a vehicle door for the midbass driver, essentially a large sealed enclosure to imitate an almost infinite baffle response. I measured the cubic volume of several vehicle doors and averaged them together which is what I built the box based on. Thank you for the constructive comments, if you have more suggestions please let me know.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ANS said:


> I appreciate the suggestions and ideally would like to be able to publish RTA results however at this time I do not have the time resources available to do so. I have been doing the reviews after work while time is available. I can and will do a better job of describing dips and peaks at certain frequencies to go hand in hand with the subjective results. All speakers have been tested at similar listening volumes, I use an RTA to make sure. I test the speakers both on-axis and off-axis however the evaluation results are from on-axis listening. I will have to pull the specifications of the box I built. It simulates a vehicle door for the midbass driver, essentially a large sealed enclosure to imitate an almost infinite baffle response. I measured the cubic volume of several vehicle doors and averaged them together which is what I built the box based on. Thank you for the constructive comments, if you have more suggestions please let me know.


Thanks for the quick response!

Well, if you're already using an RTA to set the relative listening levels, it seems that it would take less than 60 seconds to take a smartphone snapshot of your RTA while playing a full-range pink noise track.

IMO, this alone would be at least as valuable as all of your time that is spent listening to and subjectively evaluating the music tracks.

What music tracks are you using?


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> Well, if you're already using an RTA to set the relative listening levels, it seems that it would take less than 60 seconds to take a smartphone snapshot of your RTA while playing a full-range pink noise track.
> 
> ...


I am using an SPL RTA microphone, it only measures the SPL. I do have both an Audison and Audiocontrol RTA however I do not have the time to properly set them up. I have put a playlist together which consists of a mix of opera, jazz, house/edm, hip-hop, rap as well as nature sounds. I will share the list of songs when I am back home. There is a good amount of Chaka Khan, BB King, Stacey Kent, Billie Eilish, Frank Ocean, Paul Simon, Livingston Taylor, George Michael, Post Malone, Mac Miller, and many more.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ANS said:


> I am using an SPL RTA microphone, it only measures the SPL. I do have both an Audison and Audiocontrol RTA however I do not have the time to properly set them up. I have put a playlist together which consists of a mix of opera, jazz, house/edm, hip-hop, rap as well as nature sounds. I will share the list of songs when I am back home. There is a good amount of Chaka Khan, BB King, Stacey Kent, Billie Eilish, Frank Ocean, Paul Simon, Livingston Taylor, George Michael, Post Malone, Mac Miller, and many more.


Ah man, too bad you're not making use of that AudioControl RTA. Is it the new DM-RTA or one of the old classic SA-3055 31-band LED units?

I haven't used the Audison RTA.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Dude this is freaking awesome - thanks for going out of your way to put all this together.

At the end of any good study, the standard is to summarize what you would do different next time so that future research such as this can benefit.

As it stands now though, it’s a useful contribution that will be referenced for years.

Personally, I want to do a small double blind comparison between equally spec’d class AB and class D amps - to see if there is any audible difference.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Granite said:


> Dude this is freaking awesome - thanks for going out of your way to put all this together.
> 
> At the end of any good study, the standard is to summarize what you would do different next time so that future research such as this can benefit.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I know I am able to do a more thorough analysis however at this time I am juggling with running a business and renovating my house. I am currently building out my workshop and will have a listening area setup. I am excited to finish it and finally have a proper area to work on vehicles as well as test equipment. When we purchased the house the sheetrock was falling down from the ceiling, paint peeling, electrical conduit ran incorrectly to add outlets etc. It was a nightmare. I decided it was time to gut it and make it proper.

Before I started renovating it the ceiling was sagging and the tape on the seems were peeling. I tried saving the old ceiling however every time I drove a screw into a ceiling beam the sheetrock would pull back down from being so soft from previous water damage. It was time to go:



















I decided along the way to add electrical outlets across the two main walls every arm distance length and at 4 feet high on the wall. I also added power outlets in the ceiling if I ever decide to hang any tools. Then I proceeded to install roper lightboxes and boxed around them for additional support for lighting so it wouldn't hang off the sheetrock. 3 wire was run to multiple switch locations for convenience as well. At the start of every circuit is a GFI outlet. I used 20 amp outlets instead of the cheap 15 amp outlets. And then I had a thought, why not insulate the walls while I have them open? So I did. In the future, I may add the heat and a/c.



































I also realized I may have a tool addiction issue lol:










And since this is a car audio forum check out my overstock just sitting there, begging to be installed:











Check out this little guy who came by to say hi:


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Ah man, too bad you're not making use of that AudioControl RTA. Is it the new DM-RTA or one of the old classic SA-3055 31-band LED units?
> 
> I haven't used the Audison RTA.


Old school lol, I have owned it forever and it has always worked well but the Audison has a lot more features. I also own a mini-dsp mic which I will use from time to time with REW and get fantastic results.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Posting another review, and should have three more posted by tomorrow.

Herts Audio MLK 165.3 (Overall Score: 55/80)

Build Quality 24/30


Crossover 7/10 - Cosmetically the crossover is bulky in size which may limit installation locations. The top cover features a thin metal grill which feels slightly flimsy. The cover is secured by allen head screws and once removed you have the option to customize the sound from three tweeter output controls as well as a hi-contour on/off selector (acts like a minor tweeter shelf booster/attenuator). The wire terminals are nicely secured to the PCB board with no play.
Tweeter 7/10 - Hertz went for a minimalistic design which I prefer. The grill is nicely constructed using a honeycomb design however the metal is rather weak and easy to flex. The housing is built from high-quality plastic and exhibits a nice feel in the hand. The wire connections for the tweeter are small, using a 20 gauge wire. The tweeter does come with several mounting options.
Midbass 10/10 - We got ourselves another paperweight. The basket is a cast metal design with a beautiful machined finished on the magnet as well as the mounting ring. Hertz uses a unique v-cone design which is cosmetically appealing. The wire terminals are properly re-enforced and mounted to the basket with oversized tinsel leads.
Sound Quality 31/50


Midbass Output 7/10 - While not bass crazed, the midbass output comes across nicely with a smooth, natural roll-off but could use more output from 120hz and down. You will still need a subwoofer to complement the set.
Midbass Definition 6/10 - While on less demanding music the bass comes across smoothly. When either a bass-heavy or intricately detailed song plays, the midbass starts to show its weak points. Even though the midbass driver does not exhibit cone breakup, the midbass sounds bloated and in much need of a tighter, more detailed response.
Midrange Definition 6/10 - More, please. Overall, the midrange comes across very warm, too warm. From 500hz to 2,000hz appears to be attenuated and in need of more output to blend better with the upper midrange. Certain voices and instruments sound hollow. Women's vocals also suffer at times from harshness at the top of the upper midrange.
High-Frequency Definition 6/10 - The excessive output of the upper midranges continues to the tweeter which at times can cause listening fatigue. Switching to an attenuated setting on the crossover helps bring the upper mid-range more in balance, but not perfect. The tweeter features a very fast starting, and aggressive natural roll-off leaving a desire for more high energy details. Above 16 kHz certain information is almost non-existent.
Soundstage 6/10 - The soundstage suffers from a relatively high crossover point between the midbass driver and tweeter. The result being the soundstage is drawn more toward the midbass driver. Also, due to the lack of high-frequency details imaging of instruments is more difficult, but still possible.
Random Notes: Overall, the set has a unique warm but punchy sound profile. Using an active crossover should greatly help with increasing the soundstage performance as well as certain upper midrange issues from the midbass driver. An EQ should help correct dips throughout the lower midrange, however, will not be 100%.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ANS said:


> Old school lol, I have owned it forever and it has always worked well but the Audison has a lot more features. I also own a mini-dsp mic which I will use from time to time with REW and get fantastic results.


Nothing wrong with the old school RTA.  It's what we had to work with back in the day and served its purpose...and they still work.

But yeah, REW and a decent mic is lightyears ahead! A single screenshot of a simple REW measurement of these comp sets would be golden. Mic 18" away, level and pointed between the height of the tweeter & midwoofer.

But Crikey, that's a significant reno project, so I can understand the time constraints!

Once sheetrock/drywall is water damaged that's it, it's gotta be replaced. Seems like you're doing it right, especially by adding the outlets/circuits and insulating the walls. If you can afford to insulate the ceiling/attic space as well, that will make the largest difference IME. You can also use your ridgid polystyrene sheet insulation in the garage door panels.

The newer "mini-split" AC/Heating wall-mount units have come a long way and are really efficient and a great value. Relatively easy to install as well.

And man, that tarantula looks like it's had 9 lives and is on its last! 

We can never have enough power tools, LOL. Though I might trade some of those extras for the little Makita or Milwaukee cordless router, or a decent small contractor table saw, or a sliding compound miter saw (the Makita 10" cordless is awesome).
EDIT: Looks like you might already have a Rigid miter saw.

I'm surprised you're taking the time to do these speaker listening tests & reviews at all right now with that reno project going on. I'd want to get that done ASAP...I can't stand having to work out of a transitional, unfinished workspace. OCD, ha. It'll be a really great workspace when when your done, though! 👍

Thanks again for the hard work!


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Nothing wrong with the old school RTA.  It's what we had to work with back in the day and served its purpose...and they still work.
> 
> But yeah, REW and a decent mic is lightyears ahead! A single screenshot of a simple REW measurement of these comp sets would be golden. Mic 18" away, level and pointed between the height of the tweeter & midwoofer.
> 
> ...



If I showed you a picture of the clutter in my office you would probably want to rip your hair out lol. Once we finish the ceiling I will be doing that deal Home Depot offers where they rent you the machine as long as you purchase the insulation through them. I should sell or trade a couple of drills for a table saw or router. I need one for the house. I already have a very nice Rigid, sliding, compound mitar saw with a 12" blade. Had to buy it for trim work. I live very close to one of the biggest nature reserves near DFW. We constantly have texas spiny lizards, bobcats, tarantulas, and more come through our neighborhood on a daily basis.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

There is a set I have been listening to today which has greatly impressed me. Definitely an underdog was not expecting much from it but was really taken back when I got it properly set up (alot of crossover adjustments). Will post information as soon as possible.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I had a friend of mine build a large speaker cabinet for me still with the same idealogy where it simulates a vehicle door. Compared to the original, this one can handle several sets (can hold up to 6 component sets) of speakers at once so it is easier for me to do cross-comparisons, etc. I just spent over 6 hours off and on doing listening tests and most of my findings are the same however a couple of sets have some revisions with the scoring but nothing major. I will try to post everything by the end of tomorrow. The previous scoring and reviews are still extremely accurate however the new reviewing/scoring is just slightly more accurate.


----------



## Xtremevol (Apr 21, 2020)

ANS said:


> There is a set I have been listening to today which has greatly impressed me. Definitely an underdog was not expecting much from it but was really taken back when I got it properly set up (alot of crossover adjustments). Will post information as soon as possible.


So you going to fill us in on the underdog?


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Xtremevol said:


> So you going to fill us in on the underdog?


I am bedridden, not with covid (been tested twice now), but possibly the flu. Everything is on hold. Will post information asap


----------



## Xtremevol (Apr 21, 2020)

ANS said:


> I am bedridden, not with covid (been tested twice now), but possibly the flu. Everything is on hold. Will post information asap


No worries! Get better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

Get well soon


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Xtremevol said:


> So you going to fill us in on the underdog?


It is the Massive Audio Aluma 6. It is a very well rounded set however lacking output in the lower midrange and the tweeter could be slightly more detailed. For the price, it is a fantastic value. Once I feel better I will write and post all the reviews. Should hopefully be in a couple days.


----------



## Xtremevol (Apr 21, 2020)

Cool! The they look pretty Massive in the pics online lol


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Xtremevol said:


> Cool! The they look pretty Massive in the pics online lol


Excellent build quality. Massive seems to be stepping up their game. I wish the tweeter would have been in a conventional, plastic housing with several housing options included. Too many companies are worried about the bling vs the everyday installer being able to properly install the item.


----------



## Prince Xizor (Jun 9, 2018)

Any updates on the remaining speakers?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Prince Xizor said:


> Any updates on the remaining speakers?


Posted 4 days ago ...


ANS said:


> I am bedridden, not with covid (been tested twice now), but possibly the flu. Everything is on hold. Will post information asap


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope @ANS is OK, as I'm really looking forward to reading more of these reviews.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

~Spyne~ said:


> I hope @ANS is OK, as I'm really looking forward to reading more of these reviews.


Hey everyone, I am alive but my health has been in question for a while. I, unfortunately, have been in and out of the hospital. I am doing better but still on a road to recovery (caught covid and had other issues). I will post asap more information. Luckily in the meantime, a good friend of mine has been helping finish my workspace. I should hit the ground running.


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

ANS said:


> Hey everyone, I am alive but my health has been in question for a while. I, unfortunately, have been in and out of the hospital. I am doing better but still on a road to recovery (caught covid and had other issues). I will post asap more information. Luckily in the meantime, a good friend of mine has been helping finish my workspace. I should hit the ground running.


Wow, sorry to hear you've had it rough lately.
As an outsider looking in, the covid numbers over there in the States look out of control and really worrying there hasn't (appeared) to be much consistent leadership in trying to reduce the spread.
Hope you are on the improve and things continue to get better for you, @ANS 

Workspace is coming along very nicely, you've got a great friend there helping you out and should prove to be a great place to work and play with this hobby of ours.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, my health has finally been stabilizing however I am not out of the water just yet. I am slowly getting back on my feet, no joke. Unfortunately, my mom has fell ill to cancer as well so my plate has been very full. Had to put the business on hold for the time being. I plan on doing more product reviews and revising the past ones as soon as I can. My friend helped finish most of my workspace while I have been in and out of the hospital so I will be hitting the ground running. I look forward to being on here more hopefully soon.

























What my car looks like after sitting outside for 2.5 months in the elements...yay for hail damage


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I was just thinking about you, hadn’t seen you around for awhile, glad to hear you are getting better. Sorry to hear about your mom, stay positive. Good to have you back.


----------



## Pauwl (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear man. I hope you and you mom get well soon. Health goes before "stuff".


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

complacency is the enemy of progress


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Reserved for more info


----------

